
Fleet re-routing applications if a node fails - tiwarinitish86
https://deis.com/blog/2016/fleet-coreos-pt-1
======
tiwarinitish86
Servers crash all the time. But it is important to make sure applications, and
hence the business, doesn’t suffer. This is why service availability is one of
biggest concerns for operational engineers deploying applications in the
cloud.

